# [email protected]#@!$ Fuel Pump



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a10 brute that will not start. Got it down to not getting fuel. So I checked and I'm getting 12 volts to the plug on the top of the pump.I pulled the pump out of the tank and hooked it to the battery and it works. put it all back and nothing.Dose anybody have any ideas.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

does the FI indicator flash only while cranking?


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I had to go see so when I tryed to start it a wierd thing happened it started. It has not started in two days. I didnt do anything just hit the button.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Must of been a bad connection. Or a gremlin. If it was a gremlin, it will come back.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like a bad connection at the pump or at the fuel pump relay...dirt in a connection, loose, or corroded. The fuel pump relay is located at the back of the seat with the roll over sensor. I've had issues with the wires corroding and breaking off right where they run into the prongs on the back side of that connector once before.


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I took all the connections apart cleaned them and put them back. So maybe that keeps the gremlins at bay for now.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Well it's back what ever it is. Now I'm getting fuel but only to the front cylinder. If you look down in it when you crank on it you can see it in the front not the back. After you crank it for a bit it will start for a few sec. and die. I checked the flow rate and it's at 2.9oz at 3 sec. Is that to low to push fuel to the back cylinder maybe?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Now it sounds like your tps...I've replaced one once already (with another used one) and now getting ready to replace it again but with a brand new one this time. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Can that be tested. And what's a new one go for?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the manual describes how to test the tps but not 100% positive. I do remember somebody making a post here about a month a so ago....i think it was copied from another forum, but it showed how to build a tester for your tps for very cheap.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I think I'm going to take it to the dealer and pay them to tell me what is wrong so I can fix it.


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

*update*

Well I got it back from the dealer. They said it was the fuel pump. So I put a another from a suzuki of Ebay. put it all back together and it still doing the same thing. It will start for just a sec. and die.:aargh4:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Check your roll over sensor


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

I've checked that. It will run if you pour gas in it. I'm starting to think maybe this pump is bad to.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you checked the secondary screen, and did you change the primary filter


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes put a new primary and poked a hole in the other.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can tell you how to test tps if it works the same way as a car tps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks I'll try anything at this point.


----------

